# big, crap, cheap bike



## Kumquat (5 Sep 2015)

Teenage brother (6 foot 1/ 185 cm and still growing) needs a cheapo bike to get to and from a rather dodgy area so nothing too expensive or nice looking!

Preferably mountain bike as hybrids are "uncool" apparently :P

We are in Berkshire. Budget needs to be discussed with parents but probably less than 100 pounds... I'm also looking on gumtree

Thanks!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2015)

@Kumquat how about these two i have for sale one will give you change

sorry not hybrids

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...lds-ideal-station-or-commuter-bike/1131488347

or

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...31c-ideal-commuter-or-student-bike/1132065257


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Sep 2015)

Calling Dr BSO!!


----------



## LocalLad (6 Sep 2015)

Hi

Your best bet might be to see if there's a bike charity nearby.

Near me, there's a place that take in donated bikes, do them up and sell.

The clever bit is that they get young lads who are struggling to get a job and use it as a way of training them, thus recycling old bikes and helping someone get skills for work.

Haven't bought a bike from there, but they often go for not very much, and you know the bike will be technically sound.

Ian


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2015)

If a hybrid is uncool won't it be less likely to get pilfered?


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

A bike under £100 on gumtree probably already has been!


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2015)

My BSO is a Halfords TRAX TFS.1

No one will steal it.

Particularly after a trail ride.

If they do - just stroll after them until they give up, exhausted.

It doesn't look like this anymore:


----------



## sidevalve (7 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> No one will steal it.


Oh yes they will.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2015)

sidevalve said:


> Oh yes they will.





> If they do - just stroll after them until they give up, exhausted


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Sep 2015)

Got a 60cm BTwin Triban 3 in need of a new home. Front wheel is very slightly buckled, it has various scratches and will need a new cassette, chain and crankset in the near future (can supply the cassette and chain (it was already purchased prior to new commuter bike being bought).
The rear wheel was upgraded to a Shimano R501 and the front is a Fulcrum Racing Quattro. Can't tell you off the top of my head what the tyres are but they were stock with the new Ribble my OH ended up with as his new commuter. As the bike looks right now (not cleaned in a long time  my OH works on the Warrington side of Stockton Heath, so its a don't look snazzy...) it doesn't look much... which would be what you are after. think the bar tape is even ripped as well...  been a while since I last looked at it. Think it may need pedals though... not sure
We were looking for around the £100 including the new cassette and chain. New Cranksets for it cost £34.99 from decathlon.


----------



## Kumquat (12 Sep 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help/offers but we have just bought an ancient but just about serviceable mountain bike 

Knowing my brother it will be lost/stolen/destroyed within 6 months so I may be back on here!


----------

